

Boot directly from ISO files, using Grub 2 - mooism2
http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB

======
altano
I used this to stick two bootable WinPE images on my USB drive and still be
able to use it for other things. Very handy!

------
miles
Boot any and all ISO images from USB drive
[http://tinyapps.org/blog/misc/201005080700_boot_any_iso_from...](http://tinyapps.org/blog/misc/201005080700_boot_any_iso_from_usb.html)

------
mooism2
Note that this requires kernel support in addition to Grub 2.

There is an iso-scan/filename kernel option in Ubuntu and a findiso option in
Grml.

~~~
mrud
No, this requires initramfs/initrd support. And actually all distributions
using debian-live (>= 1.173.1-1) support this feature:
<http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=534887>

~~~
mooism2
Ah, right, thanks.

------
steveklabnik
Oh GRUB2, how I love and hate thee.

I have an operating system my friends and I have been building for the last
few years, and I'm glad to see GRUB2 happen in theory, but the lack of
documentation makes it really rough to actually program for.

~~~
eru
Have you considered running your operating system in a paravirtualized
environment instead of on the bare metal?

~~~
steveklabnik
Yes, and we actually started out developing with bochs, too. Not anti-
virtualization, but bare metal is a goal.

If I really sat down and went through it, I'm sure it wouldn't be the end of
the world. Unfortunately, I've got a few projects a bit higher up on the food
chain right now.

